# Worst thing you have seen in the gym?



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thought i would start a thread about the worst thing you have seen in the gym?

Yesterday i see someone put a bench under the smith machine and try using it as a leg press :confused1:

I couldnt stop laughing :laugh:

A few weeks back i see someone on the pull up bar with the worst form ever! Swinging his legs big time to help out with the reps :confused1:

Have some people got no common sence?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Thought i would start a thread about the worst thing you have seen in the gym?
> 
> Yesterday i see someone put a bench under the smith machine and try using it as a leg press :confused1:
> 
> ...


I havent seen any thing like that before :lol:

What would make some one think to do that ha :confused1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

myself tipping over the whole leg press aparatus and nearly killing Stevie Creighton !!!

 :O:O

yes, stevie creighton fs 

he was a totally sound and a nice guy, shook his hand and told him i was a fan. That was after he helped me pick the thing back up !

Cool guy


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

There was a t**t in the gym this morning wearing sunglasses ! it wernt sunny outside let alone inside ? :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I havent seen any thing like that before :lol:
> 
> What would make some one think to do that ha :confused1:


Im not sure mate, he told me it was a leg and bottom back exersize :confused1:

I wanted to catch it on video :laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

someone sh~t themselfs! ohhh yes! lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

My mate doing lunges and falling over the row machine due to eyeing up some bird and doing it too heavy... I was meant to be spotting him and was eyeing up the same bird LOL.

Some dude doing some funky jump things with weights on to a step up thing...


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Some one doing dumbell press dropping the weights down not realizing a set already there and broke his finger?

Bench pressing 60 kg one side 40kg the other and not realizing?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Clubber Lang said:


> someone sh~t themselfs! ohhh yes! lol


Wasn't you on squats/DL day was it mate :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

last night .. 15 years old trying to curl 2 X 20 KG with his older brother upright rowing it for him .. on EZ bar.. he nearly snapped his back.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I walked into the gym the other day and shouted hi to everyone (small gym, we all know each other) and i tripped on one of those sit up things on the floor, threw my protein shake across the gym and it went everywhere, all 700ml of it!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I walked into the gym the other day and shouted hi to everyone (small gym, we all know each other) and i tripped on one of those sit up things on the floor, threw my protein shake across the gym and it went everywhere, all 700ml of it!


 :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> :thumb:


I felt like such a dumbass, how could i not see the huge sit up contraption on the floor?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Curling while doing CV on the bike, has me in stitches every time :lol:


----------



## BrutalRaw (May 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I walked into the gym the other day and shouted hi to everyone (small gym, we all know each other) and i tripped on one of those sit up things on the floor, threw my protein shake across the gym and it went everywhere, all 700ml of it!


Nothing Like Making An Entrance Dude :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BrutalRaw said:


> Nothing Like Making An Entrance Dude :thumb:


lol was a bit like that. We all went silent and looked at each other (i swear the music stopped as well) and then just ****ed ourselves. I did clean it all up though.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Curling while doing CV on the bike, has me in stitches every time :lol:


Its just gets worse :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Someone had done a sh1t in the shower and left it, dirty fvcks.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Me gf


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Its just gets worse :lol:


You should f*cking see it first hand then matey, these two lads walk around with a proper strut, really try and get into your personal space when they walk past, talk loud enough for the whole gym to hear them, pair of 9 stone wet, 5* tw*ts :lol:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

GymMad said:


> A few weeks back i see someone on the pull up bar with the worst form ever! Swinging his legs big time to help out with the reps :confused1:


He may of been doing a kippings


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Someone on the assisted dip machine with probably more balancing weight on than they actually weighed themselves. Going so fast on it that there was smoke coming off the cables. One of the staff politely asking him to be carefull and he went into a strop saying he was doing 'interval training' and knew what he was doing. Then this guy who screams the place down when doing 30 kg deadlifts comes to his defense. It was like watching the chuckle brothers with roid rage.

Time to fnd a new gym.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I walked into the gym the other day and shouted hi to everyone (small gym, we all know each other) and i tripped on one of those sit up things on the floor, threw my protein shake across the gym and it went everywhere, all 700ml of it!


Same happened to a guy I go to the gym with, it also cracked his shaker. Hilarious :thumb:

I just think the funniest part is when someone looks at what weight you're doing it, puts more on and then does it with the most terrible form in the world.

Either that or someone just plainly not knowing how to use a machine and looking like they are having a seizure.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Bonzer said:


> He may of been doing a kippings


a kippings?



Jalapa said:


> Going so fast on it that there was smoke coming off the cables. One of the staff politely asking him to be carefull and he went into a strop saying he was doing 'interval training' and knew what he was doing.


Haha... :thumb:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

after a hard squatting session i wasnt thinking straight and proceeded to strip the bar down.

unfortunatley i forgot to do it side by side and jsut stripped down the left hand plates. it proceeded to catapult itself off the right hand side of the squat rack and smash the mirrored wall.

gym owner was p1ssing himself laughing, but yes i helped pay for it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big pete said:


> after a hard squatting session i wasnt thinking straight and proceeded to strip the bar down.
> 
> unfortunatley i forgot to do it side by side and jsut stripped down the left hand plates. it proceeded to catapult itself off the right hand side of the squat rack and smash the mirrored wall.
> 
> gym owner was p1ssing himself laughing, but yes i helped pay for it


hahaha. think we have all done that at some point.

Also falling down the stair cos you hams arnt working after squatting.


----------



## archaicsmile (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank god, thought it was just me being feeble when that happened to me!

Also falling down the stair cos you hams arnt working after squatting.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i saw a guy bench press using an underhand grip .. it looked akward as fcuk


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

today down gym watching geezer putting 20kg on either side of the bench lift it off and do 10 reps coming down about 3 inches!

Make it worse he done well over 10 sets exactly same!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> i saw a guy bench press using an underhand grip .. it looked akward as fcuk


Supposed to focus on the pecs more. But f.uck that, regular seems to do just fine.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

GymMad said:


> A few weeks back i see someone on the pull up bar with the worst form ever! Swinging his legs big time to help out with the reps :confused1:


i do this, they're called kipping pullups (assuming they weren't trying to do strict ones). Try doing a set for max reps if you think they're easy or cheating... They're a full body exercise, and hit you hard metabolically.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

gerg said:


> i do this, they're called kipping pullups (assuming they weren't trying to do strict ones).


Not sure but just looked them up on youtube :thumbup1:

His mate was doing some to, doing them without the swinging but only half reps...

I will ask him if i see him again :laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol used to be a small kid who tried to do sit ups with a 40kg dumbbell on his chest.

Was another guy I knew he walked about the gym with 2kg dumbbells in each hand doing ultra fast curls, saying that he was "toning".

Watched someone try do abs on the smith by putting bar to top tucking themself over it but in the end they fell backwards off it.

Watched my m8 drop 40kg db on his foot whilst he was doing shrugs but dropped the dumbbell and broke his toe lol.

Lol theres a guy must be 18? and he comes in and sits on treadmill for ages and always after he does that goes over to weights gets a 14kg dumbbell and puts his left hand in his pocket and uses his right hand to swing the dumbbell up in some sort of curl movement :S? he always does his right arm as well for about 5 sets I don't get it.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Only this week a young lad walked in and sat by the dumbbells, he proceeded to pick up a set of 40k dumbbells .Tried to press them at an incline and failed,he then set them down and started to talk to them.Then he went over to the squat rack and started talking to the 25k plates.He loaded 4 on each side and tried to squat.(obviously couldn't )and had to be told stop or he would break his neck. I later found out he had seen a program about mind over matter and thought he would try it.What a knob.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

GymMad said:


> Not sure but just looked them up on youtube :thumbup1:
> 
> His mate was doing some to, doing them without the swinging but only half reps...
> 
> I will ask him if i see him again :laugh:


well if they weren't going from full extension to above the bar then they don't count :lol:


----------



## D4V3 (Mar 21, 2010)

two walrus sized women sitting on the bench bicep curling.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

funniest thing fella used to come in gym and before whatever excercise he was doing would slap himself in the face for like 30 secs :lol:


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Some dude doing some funky jump things with weights on to a step up thing...


Aren't they to increase vertical jump or something in regards to performance?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

brockles said:


> Aren't they to increase vertical jump or something in regards to performance?


Quiet possibly, but he would do it week in week out with the step up shelf alone, like not even a foot off the floor.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My reflection...... 

As for the Smith machine leg pressing thing...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gearchange said:


> Only this week a young lad walked in and sat by the dumbbells, he proceeded to pick up a set of 40k dumbbells .Tried to press them at an incline and failed,he then set them down and started to talk to them.Then he went over to the squat rack and started talking to the 25k plates.He loaded 4 on each side and tried to squat.(obviously couldn't )and had to be told stop or he would break his neck. I later found out he had seen a program about mind over matter and thought he would try it.What a knob.


well he had the right idea, but i think it was a bit too much lol.


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

WRT said:


> Someone had done a sh1t in the shower and left it, dirty fvcks.


 OMG Tramps!


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

About 8 months ago i passed out just after setting the bar down from a particularly brutal set of breathing squats. Very embarrisingops:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

WRT said:


> Someone had done a sh1t in the shower and left it, dirty fvcks.


I'm concerned that you said they took a sh1t in the shower.... AND left it. :lol:


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

big pete said:


> after a hard squatting session i wasnt thinking straight and proceeded to strip the bar down.
> 
> unfortunatley i forgot to do it side by side and jsut stripped down the left hand plates. it proceeded to catapult itself off the right hand side of the squat rack and smash the mirrored wall.
> 
> gym owner was p1ssing himself laughing, but yes i helped pay for it


:laugh: lad done this in gym few weeks ago on bench press but it hit him in the face :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

i see alsorts in my gym

sitting on the bike curling a stupid speed

running punches at the speed ball

a man who chooses too put 100kgs on the pec dec and adjusts it so the bars are not very far apart, then pushes the last bit.

people in flip flops on running machines,

peope in healed leather shoes on running machines

not to mention the bicepboys that just train biceps...


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Roco said:


> :laugh: lad done this in gym few weeks ago on bench press but it hit him in the face :laugh:


OUCH


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone getting his balls out and dangling them on his mates face while he was doing lying skullcrushers.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

A turkish bloke giving out advice while wearing his weightlifting belt back to front.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Someone getting his balls out and dangling them on his mates face while he was doing lying skullcrushers.


 :thumb:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Couple of weeks ago, warming up squatting only 20 a side decided it would be a good idea to jump at the top. Was good for a few reps uintil the bar slid down my back and ooops had to drop it. Made one hell of a bang when it hit the floor(don't like racks claustrophobic) :lol: Everyone in the gym turned to look, I just bowed and said "you're welcome I'm here all week"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Someone head butting the punchbag till they almost passed out... that's gotta be one of the dumbest


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> i saw a guy bench press using an underhand grip .. it looked akward as fcuk


that's a legit tricep exercise, damned good one too:thumb:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> A turkish bloke giving out advice while wearing his weightlifting belt back to front.


Classic :lol:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

A chap benching his maximum weight without a spot. Got stuck halfway up so it started to go up on the pee. The weights slid off the lower end and then the bar flipped over so the other side slide off quite violently. He just lay there with an empty bar in his hands and I cried with laughter.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing yet but a bicep boy sorting his hair out for a few mins in the mirror before going out the changing room to do his work out


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Saw a bloke doing dumbbell lunges with his front foot going onto a step and doing what I could only describe as a 'double bounce' at the bottom of the rep. What this added to the exercise I don't know :confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There was a guy at our gym who was standing side on to th mirror while looking at himself doing quick left right jabs with some tiny little dumbells, looked like a right c0ck as he was just some skinny little out of shape runt.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Have seen a few sites I can tell you.

One that springs to mind is some kid squating on his tip toes then on rep 8 falling over with barbell and all.

He was 'told' that is would build his calves and quads.

Some guy doing leg extensions on hamstring machine (Try and visualise that lol)


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

A lady on the machine chest press, using it as a leg press.....pushing the bottom plate assister thingy a few inch's for ages..........

The best / worst, the bloke on the bench press, to much weight, no collars and of the peg..... straight to his chest and trying to roll out from under it....... waving the bar around with bits sliding off all over the place.

I just smiled


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

The guy who always seems to be getting changed at the same time as me and talks to me while standing there in nothing but a thong. I find it very hard not laff.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

rfc said:


> Saw a bloke doing dumbbell lunges with his front foot going onto a step and doing what I could only describe as a 'double bounce' at the bottom of the rep. What this added to the exercise I don't know :confused1:







Like that?


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

everytime I walk in the changing rooms someone is bent over naked putting his socks on.

Not a good sight


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

the man who uses a hair dryer to dry himself down infront of the mirror.and then rubs cream all over himself infront of the mirror..

naked..

seriously.. what the **** (oh and he preys too the water fountain sometimes)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Bicep boys using the squat rack to do bicep curls :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: aargh that winds me up lol

Watched a lads spotter on a bench press get bored and start looking out the window as his mate did a massive fail with the bar lol

SD


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

p_trouble said:


> the man who uses a hair dryer to dry himself down infront of the mirror.and then rubs cream all over himself infront of the mirror..
> 
> naked..
> 
> seriously.. what the **** (oh and he preys too the water fountain sometimes)


ahhh water fountaiiinnn o' ackbar


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> Someone on the assisted dip machine with probably more balancing weight on than they actually weighed themselves. Going so fast on it that there was smoke coming off the cables. One of the staff politely asking him to be carefull and he went into a strop saying he was doing 'interval training' and knew what he was doing. Then this guy who screams the place down when doing 30 kg deadlifts comes to his defense. *It was like watching the chuckle brothers with roid rage. *
> 
> Time to fnd a new gym.


Hahaha a hahaha :lol:

Just made me spurt half-chewed chicken out me nose


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I walked into the gym the other day and shouted hi to everyone (small gym, we all know each other) and i tripped on one of those sit up things on the floor, threw my protein shake across the gym and it went everywhere, all 700ml of it!


nice one mate


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Like that?


Nah, he had his back foot on the floor, and he was going from a standing position to moving his front foot forward onto a step, then when he got to the bottom of the movement, bouncing up about 2 inches then going back down, then going back to the standing position.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

rfc said:


> Nah, he had his back foot on the floor, and he was going from a standing position to moving his front foot forward onto a step, then when he got to the bottom of the movement, bouncing up about 2 inches then going back down, then going back to the standing position.


So it was like that, but without the back foot elevated?


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

people on there fones !!!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

kingliam84 said:


> people on there fones !!!


people that spell phone wrong! :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

huge hench dude having a hissy fit at his training partner

SHOUTING AT THE TOP OF HIS VOICE

" are you in a huff again ya f.uckin huffy bitch"

" what the f.uck have i told you about form"

" shut the f.uk up, shut the f.uck up and listen to what i tell you"

went on for about 10 mins...

it was hilarious... :lol:


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> So it was like that, but without the back foot elevated?


Sort of, but not going up and down as far as she does in the bounce,and a lot less smooth, more jerky.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

A guy in womens lycra leggings running around high on speed doing three reps on every machine.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

The Chauffeur said:


> A guy in womens lycra leggings running around high on speed doing three reps on every machine.


hahaha:laugh: is a few of those in my gym


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

some bloke rapping out loud to himself whilst in the gym!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

lad had his hands wrapped in paper towels while doing pull ups on pull up assist machine.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

big pete said:


> after a hard squatting session i wasnt thinking straight and proceeded to strip the bar down.
> 
> unfortunatley i forgot to do it side by side and jsut stripped down the left hand plates. it proceeded to catapult itself off the right hand side of the squat rack and smash the mirrored wall.
> 
> gym owner was p1ssing himself laughing, but yes i helped pay for it


Did that once and nearly smacked myself in the jaw...:laugh:


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

I was walking around with a barbell and put it through a brand new 7'x7' mirror,

I did once see this guy do curls must have been nearly 20 sets, I was

there for about an hour and a half, he was just swinging the ez bar the whole time.

What ****ed me the most was that he was way bigger and stronger than me, yet every

time he's in the gym he just f*cks around got no good form at all


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

A guy shaving his balls in the sink in the locker bathroom then drying them down with a hair dryer. AAARRRGHH

And the lads who put on perfume and designer t shirts to work out in. Why?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I was doing circuits once and when we were warming up running around the hall i was too busy looking out into the gym n went face first into the hand towel thingy :blush:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Bambi said:


> A guy shaving his balls in the sink in the locker bathroom then drying them down with a hair dryer. AAARRRGHH
> 
> And the lads who put on perfume and designer t shirts to work out in. Why?


Really? Who shaves their balls in public? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Think worse thing I personally did was squatting at home, went to rack the bar... Thought it was racked and moved my head and shoulders down quickly while going backwards... One side of the bar wasn't racked and it fell and smashed me on the back of the head. Was only 60k or 80k totally luckily.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

A real fat guy used his shirt once to wipe his face and i seen 5 rolls. Not only that as he bent over to pick up some weights he farted. Rank and so glad i train at home now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Bambi said:


> *A guy shaving his balls in the sink in the locker bathroom then drying them down with a hair dryer. AAARRRGHH*
> 
> And the lads who put on perfume and designer t shirts to work out in. Why?


didnt think anybody see me do that


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Bambi said:


> A guy shaving his balls in the sink in the locker bathroom then drying them down with a hair dryer. AAARRRGHH
> 
> And the lads who put on perfume and designer t shirts to work out in. Why?


thers a guy in our gym that shaves everything (yep everthing) in the sauna, doesn't matter if your there, shaves and 'tips' his pubes on the floor...nice:cursing:


----------



## Kermitt32 (Jul 31, 2010)

When I first joined the gym I was too much of a wuss to ask for help on the assisted tricep dip machine.. Anyway the bar was on the floor and I didn't know how to release it, so I decided to pull the pin out!!!

The bar shot straight up my legs ( yes I was wearing shorts) and grazed both my legs, enough for them to bleed!

That was the end of that session! Lesson learned ASK FOR ASSISTANCE!


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

lad i talk to in the gym give some advice to a couple of youg lads doing curls on a cable machine proceeded to show them a better way of doing it not relising the had very little weight on pulled the bar towards him it shot up smacked him in the mouth and knocked his teeth out.....not the best form in the world!!!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

rfc said:


> Sort of, but not going up and down as far as she does in the bounce,and a lot less smooth, more jerky.


Lol. Fair enough. Doing the 1.5 reps like she was, works the Vastus Medialis a treat.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Worst thing I've seen in the gym is my reflection in the mirror.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

young lads who sit there on a machine for ages with there ipod on


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

russforever said:


> people that spell phone wrong! :tongue:


haha i shortened (hope i spelt it right) it ! :lol:


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Lol. Fair enough. Doing the 1.5 reps like she was, works the Vastus Medialis a treat.


He was in the gym again yesterday, doing standing calf raises at lightning pace, his heels moving about an inch every rep. Looked like he was fvcking the machine :laugh:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Check this out for full range of motion :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ Someones got City Gym on their facebook list :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

People who strip off in the gym and start posing because they have a show coming up when there are changing rooms with exactly the same mirrors in


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> ^^ Someones got City Gym on their facebook list :lol:


I train there :thumbup1:

But yeah... See it on there and though i would post it :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

My granny benching 300lbs for 10 bloody amazing. :laugh:


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Gym I trained at years ago had a lat pulldown where the rod that went down through the stack wasn't actually fixed to the stack. The only thing holding it in place was the weight selection pin.

This meant as the pulldown bar was heavier than the rod, if you weren't paying attention and pulled the pin out to change the weight without holding the cable, the bar would drop on the back of your head.

I only did it once and yeah, it did hurt!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

worst thing i've seen in a gym.......my cousin shagging the receptionist in the toilet......


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Khaos said:


> worst thing i've seen in a gym.......my cousin shagging the receptionist in the toilet......


That's not the worst thing that's a bloody result. :beer:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe Khaos was the receptionist :lol:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

theres a bloke in my gym who never sweats and between each set checks his hair in the mirror. if ones out of place hes off to the changing rooms for a quick sort out lol


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

some scrawny [email protected] walked into my the gym the other day, and walked upto the punch bag, through a punch t it and tripped backwards, landing on his shoulder and dislocatiing it lol

i know its bad bu it was facking bare jokes


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

guy was sitting to close on the leg press! he was doing his calfs so if you can imagine he had pushed the plate right out! legs at full exten his trainers were wet so he slipped and the leg press sprung back and pushed his knee caps right up into his thigh!! was so rank!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

garry0770 said:


> theres a bloke in my gym who never sweats and between each set checks his hair in the mirror. if ones out of place hes off to the changing rooms for a quick sort out lol


i kno what u mean mate, scum of the earth them sort:cursing:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> i kno what u mean mate, scum of the earth them sort:cursing:


He's actually a nice bloke also got a really good bod somehow, reckon he must work out at home n come to the gym to pose lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

GymMad said:


> Check this out for full range of motion :thumbup1:


hahahahaha... loving the video, ah too be fair we all done silly mistakes, but ffs... cant anyone tell the kid...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Probably myself throwing up in the gym... was when first started and I basically over did it to max, a bit like what GymMad dude posted in the video link. Was so embarrassed to go back!

Another time I wanted to go on a machine and this set of stupid guys were talking and dancing in between sets. I think they mistaken the gym for a gay bar...


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Someone getting his balls out and dangling them on his mates face while he was doing lying skullcrushers.


hahahahaha

thats not THAT bad ive done it a few times


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw a guy fall sleep on the ab crunch machine!

Come on, how can you fall asleep down the gym???


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jez how long have you got

i once split my training pants wide open squating and i wasnt wearing anything underneath

several very strange exercises saw a guy the other night on a low cable he was supposed to be doing cable curls but his arms were bent at 90 degrees and his body was bending back and forward


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I hate those guys that wear the track suit bottoms below their waist almost to their knees showing their underpants to us as if we give a fxck or if we fancy them

fxcking queers


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

some idiot who looked bout 9 stone doing dumbell pullovers with a stupid weight complete leg over t!ts


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Something i would have loved to have seen.

My old training partner who has recently moved to Londan text me to tell me.

After a few warm up deadlifts, stacked a few more plate on, one of the PT's came over and asked if he wanted a spot.

He replied "yeah why not...Thanks"

The PT then lyes down on the floor and shuffles under the bar as if to press it.

Weather its 100% truth or not i dont know, but would have loved to see it.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, not exactly the worst things I've seen but I couldn't find the 'funniest thing' thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

NikstaC said:


> hahahahaha... loving the video, ah too be fair we all done silly mistakes, but ffs... cant anyone tell the kid...







how would you tell him about his form?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i seen a guy who was basically a slug attempt 200 kg bench press on the smith machine, he looked like a treadmill user who drinks beer and eats poo.

now when i seen the bar i wondered who was liftin that - in steps middle age slug ... ffs i am thinkin whats he on ...well when his little mate or boyfreind got the bar of the hooks the guy near shat himself and shouted no no back.. i pished myself


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Worst thing i ever saw in my gym was a great steaming turd between my feet just as i was about to shower in the cubicle - it was fcuking massive, impressive in a way!!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

not the worst thing but odd was a guy on the tread mill running like mad wearing a gas mask, full black gas mask.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> not the worst thing but odd was a guy on the tread mill running like mad wearing a gas mask, full black gas mask.


That reminds me of a programme where i saw Vanderley Silva (UFC fighter) doing a session, at one point he put a scuba mask on with the breathing tube in and started running up and down flights of stairs to train with lower amounts of oxygen, looked silly, bet it felt like fcuking torture!!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

went to use the shoulder press machine after a woman, who had left a perfect impression of her sn*tch on the seat in sweat, she was quite fit though so didnt i mind!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Rosko said:


> Worst thing i ever saw in my gym was a great steaming turd between my feet just as i was about to shower in the cubicle - it was fcuking massive, impressive in a way!!


you're not talking about VA are you mate


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> you're not talking about VA are you mate


Yeah - it wasn't you was it?! :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Rosko said:


> Yeah - it wasn't you was it?! :confused1: :laugh:


if it was steaming then no sorry mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> not the worst thing but odd was a guy on the tread mill running like mad wearing a gas mask, full black gas mask.


That was Weeman !

There's a pic of him wearing it somewhere !!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

had a guy in the gym doing 25kg bicep curls, he would throw his hips forward to gain the momentum while looking round. If no one was looking he would use his spare hand to get the dumbbell up and hold it vertical.

When I came back from the water machine he had rolled up his sleeve and was on the other arm


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Whilst I was doing my squat session a rugger bugger came over giving it the big "I am" and plated up to above 200kg without a warm up, went to start the lift, pushed and fell to the ground screaming like a schoolgirl. 20 minutes later the ambulance took him away and I was able to continue, never saw the guy again


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

A young lad benching with out a spotter, bar stopped bout an inch from his neck and didnt move and he yelped help and my mate had to run over and lift it off him. Lad went to the loo, come back and done the same fvcking thing and someone else had to run over to help.

Had another young lad on the preacher bench unload one side and the bar flipped and smashed me in the thigh (i was on the flat bench next to him). Was just bout to pick up the dumbbell up off the floor, so was lucky cos it would of hit me in the head.

Saw a guy walking round in the tighest lycra shorts and you could see his male camel toe and c0ck running up to his waist band. ****ed myself laughing , which aint the best thing when lifing weights.


----------



## Hughey (May 16, 2009)

Funniest thing I have seen is an overweight bloke on a cross trainer trying to drink a 2 litre bottle of coke (not diet coke) while continuing to try and keep running


----------



## TheNatural1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Couple of things in my gym

Guy headbutting the punchbag, then trying to kick it and tearing his hamstring by the looks of things.

And

My mate tripping on the treadmill machine while sprinting, that was a good day:thumb::laugh:


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Hughey said:


> Funniest thing I have seen is an overweight bloke on a cross trainer trying to drink a 2 litre bottle of coke (not diet coke) while continuing to try and keep running


I actually like fat bloke's fortitude least it wasn't a pie, reps for giving me a giggle


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thing i hate, is older guys (around 40) mumbling some s.hit about steroids to each other under thier breath when they think you cant see and hear them, but then do a circuit of all the cable machines on low setting until it gets slightly hard then go home. FU<K OFF!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Hughey said:


> Funniest thing I have seen is an overweight bloke on a cross trainer trying to drink a 2 litre bottle of coke (not diet coke) while continuing to try and keep running


i drink full fat coke while i train


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i drink full fat coke while i train


or a fat line of coke:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

mal said:


> or a fat line of coke:thumb:


im sure, in fact i know people that do that! couldnt think of much worse than getting twisted on that and actually leaving the house let alone train


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

saw an old fella dropped the barbel on his face.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

this thread is sad as ****


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing i hate, is* older guys (around 40)* mumbling some s.hit about steroids to each other under thier breath when they think you cant see and hear them, but then do a circuit of all the cable machines on low setting until it gets slightly hard then go home. FU<K OFF!


I see the opposite, older guys training hard with the younger lads doing cable machine cicuits..


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing i hate, is older guys (around 40) mumbling some s.hit about steroids to each other under thier breath when they think you cant see and hear them, but then do a circuit of all the cable machines on low setting until it gets slightly hard then go home. FU<K OFF!


Lol well at 37 i am sure i'd beat you on all your lifts young one lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Robbyg said:


> Lol well at 37 i am sure i'd beat you on all your lifts young one lol


 Yeah I bet he couldn't Arnold press an infant like in your profile pic


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Turkish Guys with 60 Kilo watching in the first Training Bizeps!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing i hate, is older guys (around 40) mumbling some s.hit about steroids to each other under thier breath when they think you cant see and hear them, but then do a circuit of all the cable machines on low setting until it gets slightly hard then go home. FU<K OFF!


havent really noticed this tbh?


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing i hate, is older guys (around 40) mumbling some s.hit about steroids to each other under thier breath when they think you cant see and hear them, but then do a circuit of all the cable machines on low setting until it gets slightly hard then go home. FU<K OFF!


take your young mates and start mumbling about steroids around the old fellas to get em back. simples.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Some idiot screaming his head of. Sounded like he was climxing every rep. Then proceeded to big himself up and talk ****e to his mate. Totally out of shape, awful training and then proceeded to lye on his back and press a single dumbell away from him with both hands with about 1" range of motion with a 50KG for eighty, yes 80 reps.

People that look at others with a face like a slapped **** do my head in too.

Go, train, leave. Wouldn't be able to pick the guys on the bench next to me out of a line up because I don't even care enough to acknowledge them. If you want to sit on your phone and get in the way go and do it on reception.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw a gang of fat asian lads take there tops of whilst having a curling competition, there were about 8 of them, l asked were they the Oldham Chippendales ?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Earlier this week my pillock of a mate decided to pull the pin out of the weight on the lat pull down machine whilst i was doing a set and as i pulled the bar down. I ended up smashing the bar right on to the top of my head. Got a fooker of a lump now :wacko:

JJ


----------



## veux (Apr 2, 2010)

Probably going for a 1RM, deciding after the 1st rep I'll go for 2, I can't lift the bar off my chest and my mate (who was new to training) wasn't strong enough to pull the bar off and him attempting to get closer to the bar ended up with his crotch on my face.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Juice Junky said:


> Earlier this week my pillock of a mate decided to pull the pin out of the weight on the lat pull down machine whilst i was doing a set and as i pulled the bar down. I ended up smashing the bar right on to the top of my head. Got a fooker of a lump now :wacko:
> 
> JJ


He'd have got a fu**ing right hook as well mate.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I saw a gang of fat asian lads take there tops of whilst having a curling competition, there were about 8 of them, l asked were they the Oldham Chippendales ?


Did they say

"woy woy woy, wot uz be sayin innit mate? be'z we'll smash you up n dat innit! Iffy, iqqy, azif, izif, kashif grip him lads innit!"


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

big joe doing db kickbacks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Did they say
> 
> "woy woy woy, wot uz be sayin innit mate? be'z we'll smash you up n dat innit! Iffy, iqqy, azif, izif, kashif grip him lads innit!"


Nah mate but how do you know there names ?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Nah mate but how do you know there names ?


Lol, it's a safe bet.... say "hey, iqqy/iffy/izzy" one of them's bound to be called it.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

paddyrr3 said:


> went to use the shoulder press machine after a woman, who had left a perfect impression of her sn*tch on the seat in sweat, she was quite fit though so didnt i mind!


Bet you had a lick of the seat when no one was looking


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

A guy in tight spandex hot pants and wrist bands doing 20 kg squats.


----------



## BrookeD (Dec 9, 2010)

A used sanitary towel stuck between the inner thigh machine, how it got there and the person didn't notice it is a mystery!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

PACEY said:


> Bet you had a lick of the seat when no one was looking


was very tempted, mmmm


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I saw someone stood completely verticle last night doing t bar rows. wtf (and no, it wasnt a bicep workout, pretty sure he was meant to be doing back!)


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I saw someone stood completely verticle last night doing t bar rows. wtf (and no, it wasnt a bicep workout, pretty sure he was meant to be doing back!)


How is that even possible with the bar between your legs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I saw someone stood completely verticle last night doing t bar rows. wtf (and no, it wasnt a bicep workout, pretty sure he was meant to be doing back!)


sounds like an upright row, lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

some kiddy over shot the mark when racking a big DB and chopped his finger to the bone, looked a mess. we all thought he might need it amputated. havent seen or heard from him since


----------



## chris123 (Dec 8, 2010)

I seen a bloke using the smith machine with 1 plate a side and while he was in mid rep some other lad ,obviously beginner took 1 plate off the bar and walked away.

The user was stunned i couldnt stop laughin.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

funniest thing i saw was a kiddy on the punchbag. lol he was literally smacking it with the underside of his wrists LOL it had all the boyz in the weights room watching and ****ing ourselves


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ALR said:


> sounds like an upright row, lol


no mate imagine knees slightly bent, but back straight up, then pulling the bar towards your face. It was actually embarrasing. Too embarrasing to say anything, or even look more than a few times. The pt's at the gym should say something, but they dont give a fuc.k (boss pays them no respect and minimal wage).


----------



## chris123 (Dec 8, 2010)

Worst thing for me was dropping a 15kg dumbell on my finger the 2nd one from my little finger it just burst open and swelled the size of my big toe.

Was back training the next day tho.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chris123 said:


> Worst thing for me was dropping a *15kg dumbell *on my finger the 2nd one from my little finger it just burst open and swelled the size of my big toe.
> 
> Was back training the next day tho.


Were you holding it for a girl


----------



## chris123 (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL c**t yes exactly.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Some scrote training this morning in a wooly jumper and jeans.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

stuboy said:


> Some scrote training this morning in a wooly jumper and jeans.


hehe you should see some of the guys at GBBG in edinburgh during the winter mate, so many layers on its hard to understand how they can get and ROM....

but trust me its needed....and they are all monsters too


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

vlb said:


> hehe you should see some of the guys at GBBG in edinburgh during the winter mate, so many layers on its hard to understand how they can get and ROM....
> 
> but trust me its needed....and they are all monsters too


It's unreal, it doesn't cost much for a pair of bottoms and a vest/t shirt. Running on a treadmill in jeans just looks wrong. Each to their own though i suppose.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

haha i didnt realise you meant he was on the treadmill lol.

although it wouldnt be the first time i had turned up at the gym and realised i had forgotten to pack my trackies........train in jeans or miss a session.......you know how it would go


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

vlb said:


> haha i didnt realise you meant he was on the treadmill lol.
> 
> although it wouldnt be the first time i had turned up at the gym and realised i had forgotten to pack my trackies........train in jeans or miss a session.......you know how it would go


vlb after his leg session:


----------



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Someone getting his balls out and dangling them on his mates face while he was doing lying skullcrushers.


I've got the worst DOMS in my abs, and you've made me laugh so much with this image in my head

ouch 

hahahaa.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> vlb after his leg session:


Quality mate.


----------



## rhinotoes (Apr 19, 2010)

Plenty of retarded sh1t goes down in my gym.

There was a kid at my old gym, used to sit on the stationary bike eating crisps... commitment.

My mate was doing lunges with an ez bar, stopped dead mid rep and just toppled sideways and crushed some chap on the flat bench, cacked my pants!

Hammered myself in the chest with a 35kg dumbell doing db press once that was a killer.

Theres an old guy who comes to my gym sometimes, scares the sh1t out of me. everything he does looks so fvcking dangerous its actually a distinct possibility he's gona kill himself! sits on the leg press, loads on about 400kg, then puts the toes of one foot on the press plate, and uses his hand to push his knee through the reps. Just keep imagining his foot slipping off and the plate clattering him in the head! he looks barmey aswell!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> vlb after his leg session:


belter mate,

bet if i came into your gym with legs like that you would still bum me  

cnut


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

vlb said:


> belter mate,
> 
> bet if i came into your gym with legs like that you would still bum me
> 
> cnut


She is quite a specimen. And no head, so dont have to listen to their boring gabble.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

not saying a word whilst my missus is looking :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

There are loads at the gym i train at.

There is a small lad who comes in loads everything up with plenty of weight (2x20 pllates a side on bench, pretty much all the 20's in the gym onto the leg press etc) and reps these out for sets but moves about 2 inch, such poor form. Just stacks it up to try impress.

Another guy who just has not got a clue swinging weights around, throwing them down when finished etc. He will hurt himself one day lol.


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is brilliant - made the last half hour of my life at work much brighter lol!


----------



## StockysWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

some kid doing lat pulldowns earlier and bringing the bar down to his legs lol!!!


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

x2


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Me - a few months ago before I started to look like I belong there!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Some IDIOT on his phone whilst sat on the only leg press at the gym.. on my leg day


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Years ago my mate got trapped in the leg press. He was in a ball screaming. Lucky the owner seen it and got it off. He got the

bollocks chewed of him for being so stupid.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Saw a tiny lad try 100kg bench press, he somehow managed to get it off the rack then dropped it on his chest.....

We all ran to help him then was in stitches afterwards 

turns out he had crushed 2 of his ribs


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

18 year olds sniffing cocaine off a key pre workout @ Total Fitness....

Oh wait i was one of them :blush:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Going back about year... I was watching this young lad unload a barbell on the squat rack from one side then all a sudden it just flipped on him and nearly took his head off... What a tool


----------



## StockysWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

i quite often see kids coming in the gym stoned out there little boxes! the mind boggles?


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

ive seen countless guys wearing jeans shoes and a shirt, many tw*ts using half then quarter rom on the bench press as they work their weight up. a guy doing stiff legged deadlifts wearing a belt, going way too heavy and falling forward landing on his face. funniest recently was a guy doing bench press with 10kg a side while his friend spotted him on a smith machine.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

big ste said:


> Going back about year... I was watching this young lad unload a barbell on the squat rack from one side then all a sudden it just flipped on him and nearly took his head off... What a tool


ive done that but almost took someone else head off.

was a totally brain dead moment after heavy benching. i couldnt apologise enough to the guy who was stood near the bench when the bar flew over in his direction. 'what a tool' doesnt even come close to how i felt lol.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

A new guy was benching the other day and seemed to have a weak left arm, when I looked closer I noticed he had a 20 on one side and 15 on the other.


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

as a youngster in the gym I once preceeded to load one side of a bench with 40KG then walk away... it wasn't an olympic bar and i didn't flip up the safety catch... the weight whipped the bar across the gym into a mirror


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

This one time, at gym camp, i stuck a flute up my pvssy


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

This one guy trying to bench 3 plate and had 3 spotters powerlifter style one was me.

Anyway this [email protected] that was benching made us lower the bar to his chest then made us lift it back up so it was 100% spot in both the positive and negative range of the bench.

After this he done another set to 2 plate and asked me to spot him now I thoght he would at least manage to get at least 5 good reps out of it so spotted him bang bar smacked straight on to his chest he could even manage a singal rep.

I try to avoid this guy at all cost in the gym he once even asked me to spot him on standing military press (FYI you cannot spot someone on this excersise)

I've also seen someone trying to use a lower back extension machine as an ab crunch.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

This is quite gruesome what happened in my gym a few years back

A lad was doing DB fly's an the flat bench with his mate spotting him, now this seem very normal....

The Olympic bar was still on the bench with 80KG on it and there are no safety catches on the bench, his mate is leaning over to spot him and leans too far and pushes the bar off on to this lads face!

There was a load noise and a squeal and the lad stands up and spits half his teeth out on to the floor, there was claret every where, the lad couldn't speak or any thing

He gets taken to hospital and he had snapped his jaw clean off!!! Was in hospital for a while

He then tried to put a claim in at the gym saying it was there fault but he had only been using the BB him self 10 mins prior to his mate knocking it off


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> This is quite gruesome what happened in my gym a few years back
> 
> A lad was doing DB fly's an the flat bench with his mate spotting him, now this seem very normal....
> 
> ...


haha thats crazy!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

dannyiron said:


> haha thats crazy!


Its one of them it all happend so fast that you didnt know what was going on at all


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> This is quite gruesome what happened in my gym a few years back
> 
> A lad was doing DB fly's an the flat bench with his mate spotting him, now this seem very normal....
> 
> ...


Woah...thats pretty rough!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

There was a girl of about 17 in my gym, walking around eating a packet of crisps?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

if you want to see [email protected] come to dw sports. you'll see all sort of things from bad form to guys with shades on. but the funniest one was when I saw a bloke on the bench press using straps??, I thought that there must've had his logic but after thinking and thinking I came to the conclusion that he was just another [email protected]


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

just wasted a load of time at work reading this epic thread. Love it  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

There is this creative guy that's allways up to some smart variation.

Load smith machine, slide shoulder underneath and raise the shoulder to the ear, similar to shrugs. 1 set of 1 rep.

Flat bench . 170kg . Lift the bar off one side support, about 1 inch , using 2 hands . 1 set x 1 rep , each side.

he does other stuff too, but writing about it make me feel sad and lose faith in human kind


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> There was a girl of about 17 in my gym, walking around eating a packet of crisps?


buy a bag of crisps poke a hole in the bottom insert penis and offer her a crisp lol


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw a woman attempting crunches (i.e. lifting her head off the floor) while holding a kettlebell on her stomach. Also (during the same session) I saw another woman on the Step Machine pretty much supporting herself on the side bars. Actually so many pointless activities happen in my gym I could spend all day on it. Women doing 50+ bicep curls with 1lb weights, women doing planks with their fat a**es stuck up in the air, etc etc. Don't get me wrong, a lot of the men have horrible form and spend most of their time on the treadmill but the women are just clueless.

Erm except for me of course


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

At my old gym the female personal trainer was clinically obese


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

She only needs to know how to do it....doesnt need to do it herself lol!!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

that's why I don't use them, most of them are a joke


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Worst thing you have seen in the gym? dropset of tricep kickbacks


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

once seen i woman in the gym,crazy!!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

steam coming off a mans head, was impressed more than anything!


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

An obese lad trying Zumba.....


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

CrazeUK said:


> An obese lad trying Zumba.....


fukin hell you got me!


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats just reminded me, I went to fill up my water bottle and there was this guy doing Zumba - proper prancing about - not even dancing or following the rest of the class - literally just prancing all over the shop! I lol'd!


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> There was a girl of about 17 in my gym, walking around eating a packet of crisps?


Ws she fit? Cause then that's just mean


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Ive seen someone bite onto a dumbell and lift it up and down, i asked them 'what the fcuk are you doing?' they said its a complex neck excercise.

Oh wait it was me.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

A fat bird running on a treadmill in flip flops and another fat bird on a cross trainer bare footed, the unit left behind serious wet patchs.


----------

